# ANY DIY Rack Designs?



## dgshtav (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi,

Are there DIY Equipment Rack/Horizontal Cabinet (Preferebly the latter) designs on the web somewhere?

Thanks,
DGS


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Google flexi-rack


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

dgshtav said:


> Are there DIY Equipment Rack/Horizontal Cabinet (Preferebly the latter) designs on the web somewhere?


Did you see this project??? ....http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-gallery/11708-finished-diy-v-stand.html


----------



## dgshtav (Nov 13, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Did you see this project??? ....http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-gallery/11708-finished-diy-v-stand.html


Nice and clean project. Very functional too.

But am looking for something along these lines.

I know...pretty involved for a DIY...but am open.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It may take me forever to find it, but there was a guy on one of the forums that built a rack like that using this extruded aluminum rail system and fit in wood panels. It look really nice. The rails looked like a grooved X and allowed for pieces to fit between or shelf supports to be screwed in place, and there were connectors to link everything together. It was a system designed for commercial display cases and shelves. If I find it, I'll post the link.

I have built two of the flexi designs. I'll see if I can upload a recent picture of mine here.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's the one I was thinking of. I believe that system has the stuff to add doors and side panels as well.

http://www.hometheaterforum.com/htf/members-theaters-ht-projects/226963-my-diy-tv-stand.html


----------

